
Do not protect your website from scraping - ChrisCinelli
https://medium.com/@gajus/do-not-protect-your-website-from-scraping-part-1-technology-barriers-b0ced398d16d
======
ChrisCinelli
A follow up from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20429462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20429462)

------
synack
A cinema could detect your bot and return fake data rather than blocking you
outright.

